
New ≠ Better - jkoschei
http://jordankoschei.com/2017/02/28/new-does-not-equal-better/
======
ng-user
Which is more sustainable? How many acres could one person possibly yield per
hour?

While I agree with the headline, I don't think the video is a good example.

